# Murphy gets neutered today...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our little guy goes in for his neuter and hernia repair today. Of course, since I'm the mommy I'm nervous but he's as happy go lucky as ever! Please think good thoughts for him today!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Ann,
Good wishes for dear little Murphy. My Murphy had to have a hernia repaired also when he was neutered. He did so well through it all but seemed depressed for a few days. As soon as I took that plastic collar off of him he was back to his normal self. I would use a onesie on Murphy instead. Again good luck! Murphy sends puppy kisses and I send tummy rubs.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Good Luck Murphy!

when Henry came back from his neutering there were no issues. the vet handed my little bundle of joy back to me and home we went. he slept thru the night and was back to himself in the morning.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Good luck little Murphy! Hope you feel better soon!
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ann, I'll keep him in my thoughts today and hope that he has a speedy and uneventful recovery. Jane


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending out well wishes and positive vibes for the little man murphy today!!! 
Hugs to you Ann.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sending well wishes to Murphy today (and to Mom too). It's that "feeling" in the pit of your stomach when you have to walk out the door and leave them. Hope Scooter isn't too lonely missing his brother. Here's wishing for a speedy recovery and sending many belly rubs his way.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Prayers to Murphy (and Mom, too)! The neuter seems to be easier for them and they are usually raring to go as soon as the anesthesia is worn off!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ann, sending my thoughts to you and Murphy today.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are sending very good vibes and lots of warm hugs for Murphy. We know he will be fine but know how nerve racking this can be. When Smarty had her spay my vet told his staff “we better get Smarty done, she will be fine but I don’t think Sandi is going to make it.” Funny thing is I have assisted him in many surgeries, but this was my baby.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Big hugs to Murphy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thinking of Murphy and you today!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be thinking of Murphy (and you) today! I hope he recovers well though not too quickly... keeping him and Scooter from playing for a whole week is NOT easy let me tell you!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sending good wishes to you and Murphy -- hope he's back to his old self soon.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good luck Murphster!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Of course we'll keep little Murphy in our thoughts! Keep us posted and try not to worry, Ann.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending best wishes to Murphy, and love & licks from Seamus and Finnegan!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks everybody, we haven't heard anything yet and I'm worried about my little guy. Scooter won't play and won't even chew on a Flossie, he just follows us around and then will lie down wherever we are.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww he misses his bro. Hugs and belly rubs to scooter too. Let us know when you hear anything about Murph.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hoping Murphy has an easy time of it...and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Vet just called, Murphy is all done and she said he's not too happy and a bit squeaky. He must be yelling his little head off! LOL

I can't wait to pick him up and snuggle him!!! Can't go until 5:30...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor little squeaky Murph !!! But I am glad that it is all over now and hope his recuperation is short and comfortable. Have a great snuggle night with Murphy and Scooter. Big hugs to all.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I hope he does well. He will probably sleep a lot tonight. Cicero bounced back real fast. I do think it's harder on the Moms -- it's a long day without them running around the house..and they get a good nap! Keep us posted on how he is and I bet Scooter will nap with him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww poor murphy! give him a gentle hug for me. My best advice is don't hesitate to give him the pain meds for as long as recommended. it will keep him quieter.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww poor guy, I bet he is just trying to tell them he want's to go home and rest with his mommy. Let us know how he is when he gets home Ann, hopefully he will rest easy for you and not want to play too soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I asked them to give me some meds too, they said no. :frusty:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope he recovers really quick!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gentle little tummy rubs for our buddy Murphy!
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, give little Murphy an extra hug from me. I'm glad I'm seeing this late in the day. At least by now it's over and he's on his way home (or there already). Wishing you both a quiet, uneventful night.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope Murphy is doing well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are so happy it is over and Murphy is letting them know he is awake. Surgeries are so stressful for us, especially the putting them to sleep. Very few dogs need meds after a spay or neuter. Their pain level is so different from ours.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Poor murphy. He'll be healing fast though and be back to normal.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, hope little screaming Murphy is home and snuggled up to you or his brother.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hope Murphy has a quick recovery. We're sending belly rubs and kisses.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

is he home yet?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's home! By the time we settled him and Scooter we were both hungry so Gavin made his dinner and then I made mine. (His was too spicy!)

Murph is a little whiny but he did eat a little bit of kibble, he's such a chow hound, and he's had water and gone pee. Took him a minute to start peeing and it wasn't much but I guess I'll cut him a little slack in that department for a few days! We're taking turns holding him in our laps or he runs away! Crazy dog! We have Metacam to give him tomorrow but she said he'd be good for tonight from what they gave him there.

The receptionist told me they'd been talking about me today! I almost fell over! She said she was surprised I didn't have anything written down about his care. I didn't know what to say and she continued saying that I always send in a note when they get groomed stating exactly what I want done. I told her that's so there's no question! She laughed and then said she's the same way! I was so embarrassed and of course my husband thinks it's hysterical. She did say they loved the brownies I brought this morning because they had a really busy day and nobody had time to run out for food. I can't believe she fessed up about talking about me though!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

There they go again talking about crazy dog lady! J/K... His care is one thing and his hair is another!

Glad to hear he is home and that he seems to be feeling well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, cute story about your reputation!  Glad to know Murphy is doing all right so far. Hope it continues.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad Murphy's doing well. You know it's that Crazy dog lady thing. LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I guess I have a reputation!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope you all have a good evening and that Murphy sleeps so you can too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That's a vet to keep if she feels comfortable enough to tell you she talked about you!!! makes you feel like a friend. 

I am glad Murphy is doing ok. hugs to both your boys.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad Murphy is home and all is well, he has to pee to the get drugs out of his system. Don't worry about your reputation. Your dogs will never be at the back of the line as long as they know you are paying attention. So many people don't.

Chicken soup does wonders to wake them up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy said:


> That's a vet to keep if she feels comfortable enough to tell you she talked about you!!! makes you feel like a friend.
> 
> I am glad Murphy is doing ok. hugs to both your boys.


Or a freak! LOL

They really are great there, but I'm not above bribery. I bake for them!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We're glad it went well Murphy!!
Wishes for everyone to get a full night of rest.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm glad Murphy is home safe, and I hope you all get some sleep tonight.
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope the little cutie has a good and comfortable night, glad he's back with mama.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is all good! We care for our little boys very much! Dexter was little tender when picked up the next morning, but as good as new two days later. 

Watching for swelling. Dexter did get a little bruise which soon disappeared in a few days. I gave Dexter some pain medications for about 2 days. 

When Dexter started checking out his surgery, I did a firm "No!" Dexter never did have to wear a special collar, I actually sent back the collar unused. . Dexter was watched very carefully. It is REALLY hard to keep a Hav from doing too much, they will do what they can tolerate.

Give Murphy a soft belly rub for me.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to hear that Murphy is home and doing okay. Lots of belly rubs to him!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm glad that Murphy is home safe and sound. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I guess I have a reputation!!!


ound:
Glad to hear he's ok


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> but I'm not above bribery. I bake for them!!!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Murph has a good night and is his normal self tomorrow!!

Ryan


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh poor little Murphy, hope you heal fast. Gentle belly rubs and licks from Baloo and I.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He has slept a lot, luckily. DH took him out around 5am and then he went back to sleep until the alarm went off at 6. Scoot went out and now they're both sleeping again. Tired boys!  He's wearing a onesie now but we put the BiteNot collar on while he slept last night so we wouldn't have to worry about him bothering the incisions.

Thanks for all the belly rubs and good wishes, I'm so glad this is over and he's on the road to being his crazy, RLH self again!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww..  Boy , do I know the extra attention they need! I am glad he is doing okay Give some sugars from us!!:kiss:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Checking in on the little guy this morning. Sounds like you all had an okay night. He's a tough little guy and will probably be back to Little Murph in no time. Continued healing belly rubs for him and hugs for you. Hope Scooter isn't too sad his brother can't play with him today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is sleeping almost as much as Murphy is. Is that normal? I wondered if he was picking up on the fact that something is "off" so he's feeling stressed and sleeping due to that. Could that be it? I'm glad he's sleeping too, not having to chase them around is much easier!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL, ha ha, yeah I think Scooter is probably taking some cues from Murphey.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm sure Scooter knows that something up, he's being a pack-mate and keeping his little brother comfy. Hugs to you and Murph .. and Scooter, for being such a good brother!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww, I am glad your boys are sleepy. It will make it easier on you. I know that when Cash was really sick...Jasper just watched him...if we took him out seperately he would let off some steam...but around the sicky he was on constant watch or sleep (but with one eye ready to open should he need to) I think they just know when the other is not feeling well and respect that. The best thing was that after a week, when Cash was just beginning to get up and around a little more. Jasper, who never touches a toy or stuffed animal...picked up a fluffy toy and brought it to cash's quilt bed in the middle of the floor and shook it in front of him... until Cash showed some interest. it was like "hey you used to play with these things...time to get back to normal around here."


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, how cute of Jasper! What a good big brother.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, I'm so glad he slept for you last night. I hope he continues to get better. I'm sure you're relieved it's all over.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Awww, that's so sweet Missy! Jasper was looking out for Cash and wanted things back to normal.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I sent an email to the lady we adopted Murphy from, the rescue in Florida. I asked her if she remembered him and told her he was neutered and I'd send her the receipt as proof. She replied, "Remember him? He's my screensaver!" She said she's never missed a rescue dog like she's missed him. We got so lucky finding this sweet boy!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OH MY! That is so sweet! I do have to tell you that I understand why she would say that. Just looking at his pictures, you can tell what a cute little charmer that boy is! Hope he is doing well after his neuter. I saw you said that Scooter was quiet too. I can't say that Brady or Dugan were quiet after Dugan's neuter. I had a hard time keeping them from being wild men!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's why I really wonder if I could ever foster, I just wouldn't want to give them up. She said he's the first foster she and her husband really thought about keeping. Thank goodness she didn't or we wouldn't have them, I'm so grateful to her!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Finally got a few photos, he runs away when he sees the camera!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sleepy dog...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks so sleepy in the first picture and absolutely adorable sleeping in the second one. I think he has grown just since the playdate in May! It's a blessing that Scooter is sleeping a lot, too. Maybe he is worn out from the stress from being away from his little brother yesterday!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He weighed 6.2 pounds!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He looks so precious in his little blue onsies and his little blue top knot. Poor little guy. He's a wee-little adorable peanut.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww....poor little Murph! The boys send lickies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww murphy! so sweet in his onsie.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It could very well be that Scooter sees Murphy being so quiet and still and that's why he's sleeping more too. Soon enough, you'll wish they were BOTH this quiet! lol 

I was wondering if baking brownies for your vets' staff is a Southern thing, but maybe it's just an "Ann" thing! lol  You're sweet, dont' worry about what they say.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love those photos. He looks so adorable. Love that onesie.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Ann, he is just so cute! Hoping he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks so sweet!!

How did he do today?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH he looks so cute in his onesie with matching topknot band. LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just checking in on little Murph and seeing how he is doing in his recuperation.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-It's an "Ann" thing, my husband teases me that I want to feed everyone. I guess it's a southern thing too. As soon as you hear someone is in need, illness, death, whatever it may be, we preheat the ovens! :laugh:

Murph is doing great today! I spent the night out last night and DH said they were both out of sorts. Scooter wouldn't go out of our bedroom this morning until he picked him up and showed him I wasn't hiding in bed! They went crazy when I got home and have been my little shadow. We all took a nap together today. We're at the stage now where he wants to run and play so it's tough keeping him quiet. At least he must be feeling good to want to play!!!

Thanks so much for all the belly rubs and lickies sent for Murphy! You guys are the best!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Murphy looks so cute in his pictures. He is a doll. I hope he is beginning to give you problems trying to keep him still.  I'm glad this is over for both of you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He is! He wants to play so badly, last night I let him run a little bit in the backyard but had him on the leash. It was great to see him happy and bouncing around like his usual self. And...he lost two teeth yesterday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those pictures are still adorable, even after I've seen them once already. 

Ann, it's an Italian thing too, to cook on all those occasions and then some. My MIL is forever thinking of what to cook when things happen! lol

Glad that the little guy is spunky and full of energy. Doesn't make it easy for you though!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope Murphy's doing well. It's so hard when they get neutered (I mean hard on their mommy's, Buster seemed to take it just fine but I was a mess)


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad Murphy's feeling better. I love the picture of him napping with the blue onesie, so cute.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Those pictures are still adorable, even after I've seen them once already.
> 
> Ann, it's an Italian thing too, to cook on all those occasions and then some. My MIL is forever thinking of what to cook when things happen! lol
> 
> Glad that the little guy is spunky and full of energy. Doesn't make it easy for you though!


LOL this Italian family always starts with Baked Ziti, Salad, Bread, and some kind of cake to be delivered to whoever is in need. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy's doing great, he's been so good!!!

Luna-I make pound cakes and deliver them! LOL


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Lunastar you are making me hungry! I love baked ziti! 

Glad to hear Murphy is getting back to being his playful self!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad Murphy is doing great.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's soo darned cute!!


----------

